# #newthemethursday



## junkdruggler (Jun 14, 2011)

Twitter is an awesome way to promote almost anything nowadays.. You can tell because of all the spam bots we all so love.. To help promote the themers, I've come up with an idea, New Theme Thursday..

The hashtag #newthemethursday will be a way to help promote other people's work, whether it be a Root theme for a specific device, an ADW theme (free or paid), a Plume theme, a CM7 theme engine theme or God forbid an Open Home theme, anything. From now on, sometime on Thursday's lets find a new or old theme, take a few screenshots and post them with a link on Twitter using the hashtag #newthemethursday. It will only take a few moments of your time and would not only help the developer but also help the community to grow closer together.

As a community there should be no problem getting this to trend mainstream. Just look at what #ff does every Friday or even what #jsinlegacy did in 2 days time. If you already have a theme on your phone, take a screenshot, find the thread or find the market link post it on Twitter and lets see if we can get this rolling.

Thanks everyone,
@junkdruggler


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

I like it! Lets get it trending tomorrow!


----------



## Team MagnaM0d (Jun 13, 2011)

Love the idea! We will be following through with this...


----------



## TheWizKid95 (Jun 9, 2011)

Im in!


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Awesome, totally down with this!


----------



## s15274n (Jun 11, 2011)

JD, I know it wasn't your intention, but I nominate one of your adw themes.. Maybe not the first one since this was your idea, but it would be a cool way for people to support you and your new baby girl.

To get this rolling, pick a CM7 theme from the theme engine that's really popular. That should get this rolling.


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

You can count rootzwiki in on this. Love seeing the community bring new things like this


----------



## junkdruggler (Jun 14, 2011)

Im thinking we each just pick a random theme and show what it looks like on our phones.. especially since there are so many themes out there people have never seen or heard of.. personally this week i chose synergy from bsthemes and used JonnybBuenos darkroom for icons.. this is what my tweet looked like..

#newthemethursday http://yfrog.com/k***hp http://yfrog.com/klkf5p @bgill55 synergy theme http://bit.ly/kWXi9m and @jonnybueno darkroom http://bit.ly/jgWBHX


----------



## keef (Jun 7, 2011)

Hashtags? the epitome of cool, I'm in!


----------



## nmiltner (Jun 6, 2011)

Reminder. Today is #newthemethursday!


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## neur0tk (Jun 6, 2011)

Great concept

Sent from my Incredible


----------

